# SCCS gauge install part 2



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Installed gauges today and completed wiring for power source and sensors. Routing wires was PITA, but all good. How have others routed the sensor wires through the firewall to the engine? Is there an unused access through trans tunnel or firewall that can be used to route sensor wires? I am installing an AFR gauge as well, thinking about using the console cup holders as a mount point, anyone try this? Pics? Thanks again for your thoughts and advice.


----------

